# first title



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

My puppy Cooper got his first AKC title yesterday in Rally Novice with a score of 96. The judge said the rally novice B class had the highest scores of the day with several perfect scores. It was a nice group of dogs. Best of all Cooper did the entire course with a big smile on his face. I didn't get nervous until I realized I forgot his collar . I will now have several collars attached to his crate in the car.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

That is awesome, way to go!! Did you go to the show in Winchester?? I will be there tomorrow for obedience with Beamer!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Cooper. He looks so happy with his ribbon. So what did you do for a collar?


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Congrats!.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations  Well done!

I keep both rolled leather collars and agility slip leads in the Xterra's training bag so I don't need to remember to load them.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats<: 

That's one of the reasons why I've made sure I train with Jacks regular collar (always left in the car) in addition to his training collar. I wouldn't want it to be the end of the world as we know it if I left my training bag at home.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I always have leads in the car but why I never keep collars in the car I'll never know. I was lucky the training facility where the trial was held sold collars.

_



Did you go to the show in Winchester?? I will be there tomorrow for obedience with Beamer!

Click to expand...

_Yes, we were at the Blue Ridge trial in Winchester. I had entered Jackson in open obedience today but decided to scratch when he broke his stays at run thrus the past couple weeks. That tells me he's not ready. Good luck tomorrow with Beamer!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you so much for the luck! That's too bad we just missed each other. Maybe at another show!!


----------



## roxanness (May 29, 2009)

Congratulations! Great looking dog and great looking ribbon too. I have a golden by the name of Cooper as well.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great job!!! Handsome dog, nice ribbon!


----------



## Odette3 (Apr 13, 2012)

Congratulations, great job. Now on to the advanced level.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on your RN title! Did you get a picture?


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Huge Congrats to you both!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Good job now on to bigger and better


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Good Job and a beautiful ribbon for a handsome boy!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Congratulations to u both, on a job well done!! :--heart::--heart::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Awesome job! Woohoo! Can't wait to join you in first title club! Lol but no shows around here in a while so have to wait until next year..argg


----------

